# Er hat doch glatt den Helm vergessen! (1xVid)



## Marco2 (28 Juli 2018)

​


----------



## hirnknall (28 Juli 2018)

Na ja, wenn du spät dran bist und zur Arbeit musst, passiert mir auch schon mal soso

Allerdings fahre ich mit der Bahn zur Arbeit, da brauche ich keinen Helm sondern eher einen Schlafsack


----------



## comatron (30 Juli 2018)

Eigentlich braucht er ja drei Helme - einen großen und zwei kleine.


----------

